# Why can't lesbians diet and wear makeup at the same time? PG-13



## smokin - k

Because you can't eat Jenny Craig while Mary Kay is on your face....


----------



## smokin - k

To Admin,

   If this is too racey... Please delete.. Everyone I have told including a couple of lesbian friends of mine thinks this is funny. I forget this is a family friendly site.  Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------

